# Lecture impossible Ipod



## jimjim35 (23 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous ! j'espere ne pas poser une question qui a déjà été résolue auparavant, mais d'après mes recherches ...pas de réponses : 

J'ai un ipod Classic que je synchronise avec un PC (windows 7)
Seul probleme : la lecture de la musique ne démarre pas sur mon ipod ! Lorsque j'appuie sur lecture, le temps ne s'écoule pas et reste à 00:00.
Lorsque je le branche sur mon ordi, aucun probleme de lecture sur itunes...J

J'ai déjà tenté une restauration, mais sans succès.

Quelqu'un aurait il la solution miracle ?

Merci d'avance !


----------

